# Built a cheap table top fly tying station



## ditchdoctor81

I saw a few plans online & decided to try it. I bought a 3 pack cutting board set for $10, a 7/16" dowel rod, a 1/4" dowel rod, & a roll of magnetic tape, less than $20 total. Here are a few pics



















Pics of it in use will be posted shortly


----------



## 60hertz

That is a REALLY good and inexpensive table. Very nice and can be stowed away when not in use.


----------



## Kenton

Would you mind sharing the site that has the plans for this? I would love to make one as my starter flying station. Any suggestions fora first timer vise? Inexpensive.....maybe? Thanks! :letsdrink


----------



## Catchmeister

I see several variations of the board possible. One could add a base to insert a vise (in case your vise came with a pedestal and not a c-clamp). The key item is the 3-piece board. Saves a lot of work preparing rough wood and finishing. And cheap too.

I've used those $8 wood TV trays at Wally World as portable tying tables. This stand could fit right on top. A go-anywhere tying solution... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flymastershane

Great looking station!

Kenton, the Danvise is a good vise, is a rotary vise, and only costs $100. It's the one I use and I loike it alot more than my first, non-rotary vise.


----------



## ditchdoctor81

Here are 2 links I looked at :letsdrink

http://www.reelflyfishing.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=518

http://www.tvangler.com/?p=228


----------



## Hunter

THANKS ditchdocter going to order me some plans..thats going to help alot. and it's cheap.


----------



## Russian

Sweet idea! Think im going to make one of those myself. Thansk for posting. How do those magnetic strips work for drying or would a strip of cork on the opposite side also work?


----------



## Big Red

Too cool!!:clap Where did you pick up the cutting boards for $10.00?


----------



## ditchdoctor81

Thanks guys.

Russian, after using itlast nightI am going to get rid of 1 of the magnetstrips & replace it with cork.

I looked all over for the 3 pack cutting boards & have seen them at WalMart in the past, but couldn't find any. I ended up ordering them online, just google "Farberware 3 pack cutting board". I paid $9.99 with free shipping.


----------



## Big Red

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Thanks for the info. Those will perfectly for some other projects that I need to do.


----------



## Russian

Thanks for posting and thanks for the info, looks like a very handy portable station and you cant beat the price.


----------

